# popupfenster im Hintergrund öffnen



## ime (15. August 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Ich möchte ein Popupfenster hinter dem opener öffnen - ist das möglich? und wie? 

Vielen dank
ime

(zum Öffnen des Popups verwende ich bisjetzt folgenden Code:


```
<a href='popup.htm' onClick="window.open('popup.htm','','width=400,height=400');return(false);">
```


----------



## Gumbo (15. August 2005)

Verstehst du unter „im Hintergrund öffnen“ etwa, dass das Originalfenster den Fokus behält?
	
	
	



```
<a href="popup.htm" onclick="return !window.open(this.href, '_blank', 'width=400,height=400'); window.focus()"> … </a>
```


----------



## ime (15. August 2005)

Das Popup soll sich hinter dem Elternfenster öffnen, sodass man es gar nicht sieht.

Denn seine Funktion besteht nur darin, eine Musik abzuspielen und sich dann von selbst zu schließen (wie das geht, konnte ich herausfinden).

Es gäbe also 3 "Schichten":

- das Popup, das sich bei Klick auf den Link "unsichtbar" hinter dem Elternfenster öffnet
-  das Elternfenster mit dem Link
- der Link der sich über dem Elternfenster öffnet (mit focus)

wäre toll, wenn das möglich wäre!
danke
ime


----------

